# Sport plast Snows from Knutsons



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

Anybody used these decoys if so give us some feedback. http://www.knutsondecoys.com/decoys/can ... LC920.html


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

I have seen them and i would say they are just as described, a cheap fullbody that is a step up from a shell. they collapse well and dont have white paint, but white plastic. I talked to customer service at knutsons and was told that when they get a new shipment the price will be more than last yr as advertised on the site. not sure of the markup though.


----------



## chrispbrown27 (Jul 29, 2005)

They're not bad lookin. A buddy has 3 dozen and as light as the are they're great.


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

I love mine they look great spread out in your headless windsocks. We used them this spring and for the price, storage, weight they could not be beat. You could store 10 dz of them in four large decoy bags- not a whole trailer, like other FB's. Obviously they are a step down in "realism" vs HC, GHG FB's, but if the geese get close enough to tell the difference they will already be getting the 3 1/2" BB salute.


----------



## jim6897 (Aug 27, 2003)

I ordered some from Knutsons. Wanted all sentry's and got 4 sentrys with 8 feeders. They said they would exchange the feeders for sentry's. I like the look of them though. I think they will be a welcome addition to the headless, feeder spread


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I ordered a couple dozen of those in specks and will mix them with some goose glove specks. Not expecting much with these FB's, but hard to justify too much with the few days we hunt specks each year. Am thinking a session with the heat gun will convert some of the sentries to resters and semi-feeders. :wink:


----------



## jdas53 (Aug 25, 2004)

Went to the game fair in Anoka, MN a buddy that had never seen the sport plast collapsable - he was amazed, could not believe the price either. When I bought them they only had the sentries, the feeders look a little more sickly IMO. Side by side to the GHG full bodies snows they are nothing, but take up much less room. Anywho the game fair was great-good to see all the vendors and new products-spent the day there with the wife my buddy and his 3 yr old daughter and Dakota , my runt sized 55# golden ret jumped 20' and got oh's and aws from the crowd-makes a daddy proud-Later


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

used em on the edge of water last spring they work great for packin to a walk in spot. for the bucks you can't go wrong


----------

